# wheetabix



## fiona1 (Feb 2, 2005)

Hi,

Just being overly cautious (see sig )

Baby is 7 months old and has eczema, can I give him/her Wheetabix? He/she eats toast, pasta so I am sure it will be ok, just wanted a proff opinion.

Ta

F


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

Baby's can have weetabix from 6 mths of age.

Do you know cause of eczema?


----------



## fiona1 (Feb 2, 2005)

Thanks, I gave it to him/her yesterday and today and he/she was fine.

The birth family have eczema.

F


----------

